# 11-21 [Stompin' the Specks]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*
Josh, Jeff & I met at the ramp at 17th yesterday morning & hit the water around 9:45. Our plan? Scour the bay in search of the red sea, then go hit the Escambia for some specks & slots. I guess you could say we struck out on the first half of our mission, because we (along with about 40 other boats) searched for a couple hours to no avail. Josh decided to make a move & we were on specks pretty quick, & lots of them. We spent the trip catching shorts & screwing up hookups on a few studs, but it really did turn out to be an excellent day on the water. 

*The Lure(s) of Choice:*
Jeff & Josh were throwing the Lucky Craft Pointer jerkbait at the first spot & absolutely killing it, so I decided to switch to a hardbait too. I'm ashamed to say it, but I threw an MR17 all day, & it was extremely productive. Jeff joined me on the Mirro Lure team at the second area after I had caught a bunch in a row, but Josh stuck with a fluke for a while before getting frustrated with all of the short strikes. Finally he switched to a Matrix Shad in the Tiger Bait color, & it paid off pretty well for him. 

*Collective Tally for the Day:* Between the three of us we probably boated within the neighborhood of +-40 trout. Although most were short, I did manage one solid keeper, Jeff managed one (which he threw back), & Josh stuck 4 good ones, which he graciously donated to me. Thanks Cap'n! I also got a lower end slot red & a small hybrid, & Jeff got two hybrids too. 

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, & Jeff, I figured I'd leave it to you to mention your hookup with that HUGE spotted gar!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah...them baby specks are harder to target....hahaha Good job once again fellas!!!


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

This is a well constructed report. Very informative. 10/10 - Would read again!


----------



## phutch (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice report guys....y'all look like you're having a blast and thise are some pretty fish


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Masters of disaster hahaha

Yep stupid hard baits hahaha when all else fails, Matrix pulls off lol!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good report and catch, guys. Btw, that hybrid looks like a pure striper, only smaller.


----------



## Hilltop (Nov 22, 2015)

What type camera are you using? Those images are clean as a whistle.


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

Hilltop said:


> What type camera are you using? Those images are clean as a whistle.


You have no idea how many photos we lost because we dropped the camera in the water. Luckily, they're replaceable.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

ThaFish said:


> ashamed to say it, but I threw an MR17 all day, & it was extremely productive.QUOTE]
> 
> No shame in that game!


----------



## rickmbp (Aug 29, 2013)

Very nice catch!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hilltop said:


> What type camera are you using? Those images are clean as a whistle.


I use a Nikon D3300 with the 18-55mm kit lense for all of my fishing photos. Then I use a number of different editing processes in FX Studio Pro on most of the photos & then finishing touches in Apple's Photos app on my Mac to produce the final photos you see in my reports.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Bodupp said:


> Good report and catch, guys. Btw, that hybrid looks like a pure striper, only smaller.


Glad you enjoyed the report, it's always nice to receive comments from the striper master!  If I ever had the opportunity, I'd love to someday hit the water with you for some of those monster stripers you're always getting into...


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Nice catch guys. Smart move to jump out of the Bull Rodeo and head to a nice 'mixed bag' spot. 

Sawyer is 'The Man' when it comes to photos and editing.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Nice catch guys. Smart move to jump out of the Bull Rodeo and head to a nice 'mixed bag' spot.
> 
> Sawyer is 'The Man' when it comes to photos and editing.


Out of curiosity to see what would happen we gunned off at some birds next thing you know we had 50 boats waking us casting at our bow hahahaha as you know if you want to catch bulls there is only one true way to do it.... in peace


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Out of curiosity to see what would happen we gunned off at some birds next thing you know we had 50 boats waking us casting at our bow hahahaha as you know if you want to catch bulls there is only one true way to do it.... in peace


True story, it was ridiculous. & how about those two huge sailboats that decided to ride right through the middle of all of us?? Haha. 

& yup, "in peace," AKA with the crew out at the good 'ol Mile!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

So, the 'Running of the Bulls' is just plain getting annoying.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> So, the 'Running of the Bulls' is just plain getting annoying.


No... annoying isnt the word for it nascar race is simply well put. It was nice to see all the familiar faces within the fleet... alot of beautiful skeeters out there, especially that grey and white one


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

QUOTE: """Josh decided to make a move & we were on specks pretty quick, & lots of them. We spent the trip catching shorts"""

I find it strange that a team of such EXCELLENT anglers would target small Specks and only accidently catch a few slots!!! 

ha-ha


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and pics as usual. Sawyer I use a D5100 and it came with a disk with an editing program which I haven't uploaded yet. I'll have to look into that. BTW Josh it's not nice to tease people caught up in mob madness. Tight lines guys!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Kim said:


> Great report and pics as usual. Sawyer I use a D5100 and it came with a disk with an editing program which I haven't uploaded yet. I'll have to look into that. BTW Josh it's not nice to tease people caught up in mob madness. Tight lines guys!



Kim
Haha i wasnt teasing them just testing their throttle capabilities. You also get to figure out at this point the guys who know how to give eachother some space and the guys you need to keep an eye out for... some folks arent as carefull as others. I love to catch fish but no fish is worth calling the insurance company over... anybody who mans the helm should not leave that position while bull or sheephead fishing... when I see people drop their boat in neutral jump to the bow while they're boat is still moving towards me... that gets me on edge... all in fun just got to keep your head out on a swivel.

Allen 
We would have played with the bulls longer if they were ever going to show themselves. As Capt. I made the decision to break away from the mob and put us on some sure fish that we can bag and take home. With 40 motors idling, goin in and out of gear, and gunning off all around the same vicinity I didnt see the bulls being a promising catch or sure thing... ( I also watched 2 very well known capts. In this area bug out as well ) so instead of catching a handful of bulls which even then was at a low percentage I turned to catching a bunch of specks at a high percentage with some stripers and reds mixed in... :yes: we found some areas that the specks have migrated to so in this trip we learned something... that the winter patterns are starting to become productive... this sets the tone for the winter, the bulls we catch year round. Big stripers and gators are my near future goals. I hope to share these experiences with you! Tight lines and Good Fishin


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Josh that's in the Saltwater Sportsman's Book of Ethics. It's on page four rule number two and I quote;

"Do not tease the Bull Red Run mob when they are all jacked up seeing nothing but red. They are operating in the severely handicapped angling mode and are prone to strange and unusual behaviors."


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

QUOTE: "Allen*
We would have played with the bulls longer if they were ever going to show themselves. As Capt. I made the decision to break away from the mob and put us on some sure fish that we can bag and take home. With 40 motors idling, goin in and out of gear, and gunning off all around the same vicinity I didnt see the bulls being a promising catch or sure thing... ( I also watched 2 very well known capts. In this area bug out as well ) so instead of catching a handful of bulls which even then was at a low percentage I turned to catching a bunch of specks at a high percentage with some stripers and reds mixed in...**we found some areas that the specks have migrated to so in this trip we learned something... that the winter patterns are stting to become productive... this sets the tone for the winter, the bulls we catch year round. Big stripers and gators are my near future goals. I hope to share these experiences with you! Tight lines and Good Fishin"

I agree w/ everything you said. I was just BS'n. I'm quite certain you'll get into the Gators 'n Stripers soon enough. Water temp dropped about 3-4°F over here as of yesterday. Probably down a couple more today. I'm certain the fish outa be getting excited about now trying to fatten up before the real Winter sets in. They MIGHT even strike a Matrix!!!


----------

